
The 'Winners' of the Wired News Saddest-Cubicle Contest (post your workplace in this thread) - nickb
http://www.wired.com/culture/lifestyle/multimedia/2007//11/gallery_saddest_cubicle
======
brl
I wish somebody would have told me they were having a contest.

Here's my entry from my last job: <http://darkcalgary.com/mydesk.jpg>

My workspace is the grease stained chair with only one arm. I chose that one
on purpose because if I had a nicer chair it would be stolen every two days.

I worked at that desk for more than five years.

